# Nurburgring Trip Sept 2005



## scoTTy

It's time to put a date forward and see how many takers we get this year for the annual pilgrimage.

B3ves published the opening dates HERE and it seems the current favoured dates are:

10-13th Sept

Cost estimate is about Â£180 pp + ferry + fuel + beer etc

Interested Parties so far:
Scotty (+ Mrs Scotty + Baby Scotty)
Himpe
B3ves
Sundeep993
Omen666
Stu-Oxfordshire
Gcp
KMPowell
Nutts


----------



## ronin

Would you say i would need to change my brake setup ( its standard ) before going to the Ring, secondly - how probable is being crashed into as i dont think my insurance will cover me( is this the case for most cars as ive never been )


----------



## scoTTy

It all depends how you drive.

Standard brakes have always done me fine there. It's mainly fast and flowing except for the bits that aren't!!

Risk of crashing? Variable dependant on weather, how busy it is, driver ability and a bit of luck.

The question is of all the people that have been there, how many have said they wouldn't go back? Not many. :wink:


----------



## b3ves

I don't think the ring is as hard on brakes as conventional circuits.


----------



## omen666

I am *very* interested in this trip.

My reservation is my overall expenditure of cash and time on TT in 2005.

This year will be Castle Combe, TTorquay'ing, Annual TTOC and Folembray with Audi UK. That on top of remap, exhaust, a set of track wheels and big brakes [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]

So put me down as provisional, subject to me getting help with my addiction, but should be fine.


----------



## scoTTy

The money you're not spending on the Porker brakes will cover it. :wink:


----------



## omen666

Eeerrmmm these came to light last night. Supplier has never put them on a TT but wants to, and they are 5 miles from my house.

http://www.jbrperformance.co.uk/?page=s ... 4c8cda04c5

Don't want to go off-topic, but what do you think?


----------



## scoTTy

To keep this thread on topic I'll PM you. :wink:


----------



## Rebel

Indeed the Ring is not that hard for your brakes as some other cicuits.

Insureance: The Ring is by law, a public road. You must pay toll, but it's not a circuit. If it's not specially named in your Polis, (for example: except the nordschleife) than you are insured.

I also will be there that weekend 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

scoTTy said:


> It's time to put a date forward and see how many takers we get this year for the annual pilgrimage.
> 
> Friday 16.09.2005
> Mon 19.09.2005
> Back in UK for about 17:00-18:00
> 
> Interested Parties so far:
> Scotty (+ Mrs Scotty + Baby Scotty)
> Himpe
> B3ves
> Sundeep993
> Omen666


Scotty, 
Bear, sh1t, woods etc....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Paul, 
As an afterthought, how about the following dates:

- Drive over on *Saturday 10th Sept*
Get there in time for a couple of "Sighters" as track open 17:15 to 19:30
*- Full day on Sunday 11th*
*- Near full day on Monday 12th - 13:00 hrs to 19:30hrs*
*- Drive back Tuesday 13th. *

*Advantages*

- No need for the usual fight through friday traffic or friday travel prices
- The whole weekend will be likely to be less busy as saturday is only open for 2 hours
- We get 6 and a half hours track access (same as most UK track days) on the monday when there's likely to be less than 50% of the usual weekend crew present. 
- Drive back tuesday. We end up taking the SAME time off work but better quality track time......

For me, this is a no brainer - I've enough of queueing to get off the ring with my brakes smoking! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Sounds like a fine idea.

If we get a few of the interested parties saying yes then I'll edit the first post.

p.s. Bear, woods, etc - I know but I thought it would be rude to assume. :wink:


----------



## himpe

Sounds good to me too.
I just can't stay on monday ...


----------



## gcp

Please put me down, especially for the earlier dates as Stu's suggestion. Will probably not need ferry crossing etc.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

scoTTy said:


> Sounds like a fine idea.
> 
> If we get a few of the interested parties saying yes then I'll edit the first post.
> 
> p.s. Bear, woods, etc - I know but I thought it would be rude to assume. :wink:


good man


----------



## kmpowell

As i said in teh other thread, as long as I will be able to pay around June/July time, you can count me in.


----------



## nutts

The 18th is my daughters birthday (as last year)  I'm resigning myself to never go


----------



## himpe

nutts said:


> The 18th is my daughters birthday (as last year)  I'm resigning myself to never go


Well than the 11th will be fine for you :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Mr Beves - please confirm Stu's earlier dates are ok with you and I'll edit the first post and we'll go with that.

Nutts - You'd better come now!!


----------



## nutts

I'd prefer to travel over on the Friday if poss, 'cos I might need to be back in the UK on Monday. This means we get a full Saturday and then travel back on the Sunday. It means a short trip, but at least I get to go  I need to confirm that I can get away early enough on the Friday to make it a sensible trip 

Will try and confirm asap


----------



## scoTTy

Mark,

If either of the above two suggested arrangements don't work then please suggest an alternative.


----------



## nutts

My boss is away on holiday at the moment so can't confirm that I can take the Friday... *but* if I can, then I would prefer to depart/arrive Friday 9th. Spend all day 10th at the 'ring and then I would come back on Sunday 10th, leaving you guys there from a Sunday/Monday 'ring experience  That way I'm back in the UK for Monday am, which is a necessity I'm afraid.

Even though I want to go, I do not want to completely screw everyone else up to accommodate my needs... so if its at all inconvenient or objectional then please make alternatice arrangements and I will either attempt to work around them or wait till next year


----------



## b3ves

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Paul,
> As an afterthought, how about the following dates:
> 
> - Drive over on *Saturday 10th Sept*
> Get there in time for a couple of "Sighters" as track open 17:15 to 19:30
> *- Full day on Sunday 11th*
> *- Near full day on Monday 12th - 13:00 hrs to 19:30hrs*
> *- Drive back Tuesday 13th. *


Fine with me


----------



## nutts

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> ... *Saturday 10th Sept*
> Get there in time for a couple of "Sighters" as *track open 17:15 to 19:30*


Bolloxed then :? 

Ignore my impassioned plea, 'cos it ain't gonna fly


----------



## Carlos

I am in for this.


----------



## W7 PMC

Please put me down as a tentative for now. Been dying to go to the Ring for ages, but not 100% sure if i'll still have the RS6, or have opted to take delivery of the new M5 i've got on order.

If i decide to keep the RS6 after getting a drive of the new M5 in April, then i'll defo be coming, if i follow through with the new M5, then the car will be brand new around the dates you're proposing, so not sure a thrash at the Ring is a good idea.


----------



## scoTTy

The trip there and back but some controlled laps would still be an excellant use of an M5. If you don't come it's just coz you're a jessy!


----------



## himpe

scoTTy said:


> The trip there and back but some controlled laps would still be an excellant use of an M5. If you don't come it's just coz you're a jessy!


[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> The trip there and back but some controlled laps would still be an excellant use of an M5. If you don't come it's just coz you're a jessy!


"Controlled laps", how exactly would that work????  :wink:

As i'm going ahead with the Sportec mods on the RS6, their is a good chance that i'll just sell my M5 slot nearer the time, so the chances of coming are better than 70%. I guess the potential fun factor from Combe this weekend would also go some way to cement my decision


----------



## scoTTy

Doh! me stupid. I forgot your cars had binary throttle inputs. :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

The company we've been over with before have just published their dates :

May: 13th â€" 17th.
Five day Tour: A fantastic and rare opportunity to enjoy extra time at the Ring and really soak up the atmosphere of this unique place. Travel out 13th then 14th, 15th and 16th at the Ring back on the 17th. Possibility of up to 36 hours on the Ring.

June: 11th â€" 14th
Four day Tour: Join in all the action not only on the Ring itself but also in the car park as the rich and possibly famous come to parade their exotica as the summer hots up. Travel out 11th then 12th and 13th at the Ring back on 14th. Possibility of up to 19 hours on the Ring

July: 8th â€" 11th
Four day Tour: Out on Friday and back on Monday equals a long weekend of superb fun at the Ring.
Travel out 8th then 9th and 10th at the ring back on 11th. Possibility of up to 25 hours on the Ring.

Aug: 12th â€" 15th.
Four day Tour: Another chance to chill out Ringside in our base camp with daily BBQ or get the adrenalin flowing on the 13.1 mile Nurburgring
Travel out 12th then 13th and 14th at the Ring back on 15th. Possibility of up to 18 hours on the Ring.

I'm posting this just to add to the confusion. :?


----------



## Multiprocess

I wanted to maybe come to this but now I am well confused, can anyone make sense of it and put it down in an idiots guide?? :?


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> Mr Beves - please confirm Stu's earlier dates are ok with you and I'll edit the first post and we'll go with that.
> 
> Nutts - You'd better come now!!





Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Paul,
> As an afterthought, how about the following dates:
> 
> - Drive over on *Saturday 10th Sept*
> Get there in time for a couple of "Sighters" as track open 17:15 to 19:30
> *- Full day on Sunday 11th*
> *- Near full day on Monday 12th - 13:00 hrs to 19:30hrs*
> *- Drive back Tuesday 13th. *


If these are the dates you mean, they are fine with me. Stu mentioned August when we were at CC yesterday, but I can't go then and if I could I probably wouldn't, since it's when many German people take their holidays.



scoTTy said:


> The company we've been over with before have just published their dates :
> 
> June: 11th â€" 14th
> Four day Tour: Join in all the action not only on the Ring itself but also in the car park as the rich and possibly famous come to parade their exotica as the summer hots up. Travel out 11th then 12th and 13th at the Ring back on 14th. Possibility of up to 19 hours on the Ring


This is the one I'm already definite for, since I'm doing a 10 day 'tour' with the Lotus guys, starting with a Le Mans track day on 10 June and ending with the Le Mans 24 hour race the following weekend. It would be great if some others are interested in that weekend. Is anyone?? If we go in September we'll need to make our own accommodation plans, but I'd suggest we try to book the same hotel that we ususally stay in. If it's not too late I can sort it out when I'm there in June...

Thoughts?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## omen666

After yesterday I have gone from provisional to I will do anything to be there.

Stu, are you tracking between then and now? Would love to sit in and get some tuition.

I will be there. It will take a couple of weeks to work on Social Director for final confirmation. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

I'll try and piece the views and dates together tomorrow and sort this all out.

Omen666 - I'm glad you're convinced.........at last!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## bape

Omen666 said:


> It will take a couple of weeks to work on Social Director for final confirmation


:lol::lol:
please put my name down for this, so gutted I couldn't make the recent track day at CC. 
By September I will have passed my probation at my new job and will be free to attend TTOC days


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Beves - please confirm Stu's earlier dates are ok with you and I'll edit the first post and we'll go with that.
> 
> Nutts - You'd better come now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul,
> As an afterthought, how about the following dates:
> 
> - Drive over on *Saturday 10th Sept*
> Get there in time for a couple of "Sighters" as track open 17:15 to 19:30
> *- Full day on Sunday 11th*
> *- Near full day on Monday 12th - 13:00 hrs to 19:30hrs*
> *- Drive back Tuesday 13th. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If these are the dates you mean, they are fine with me. Stu mentioned August when we were at CC yesterday, but I can't go then and if I could I probably wouldn't, since it's when many German people take their holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company we've been over with before have just published their dates :
> 
> June: 11th â€" 14th
> Four day Tour: Join in all the action not only on the Ring itself but also in the car park as the rich and possibly famous come to parade their exotica as the summer hots up. Travel out 11th then 12th and 13th at the Ring back on 14th. Possibility of up to 19 hours on the Ring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the one I'm already definite for, since I'm doing a 10 day 'tour' with the Lotus guys, starting with a Le Mans track day on 10 June and ending with the Le Mans 24 hour race the following weekend. It would be great if some others are interested in that weekend. Is anyone?? If we go in September we'll need to make our own accommodation plans, but I'd suggest we try to book the same hotel that we ususally stay in. If it's not too late I can sort it out when I'm there in June...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
Click to expand...

I have a *minor* problem/conundrum.

A mate of mine has kindly invited me on his stag weekend.....which is at the Nurburgring.

Hooray!

Problem is, it's on the same dates we are proposing here :?

So, come what may, I will DEFINITELY be going to the Nordscheife on 
*Saturday 10th September to Tuesday 13th*

My preference is to go with you lads (of course) 
If possible, I'd prefer to keep the 2 events separate so.....if anyone has a burning desire to go on a different weekend, then clearly, this gives me an excuse to go twice this year 

I noticed there are these dates where the track is open over a similar period ie: travel down saturday come back Tuesday. 
So, if anyone has a compelling desire to go on any of these date and the sept date is no good then that's cool with me.

*July*
16.07.2005 Saturday 18:00hrs - 19:30hrs 
17.07.2005 Sunday 11:15hrs - 19:30hrs 
18.07.2005 Monday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs

23.07.2005 Saturday 17:30hrs - 19:30hrs 
24.07.2005 Sunday 08:00hrs - 19:30hrs 
25.07.2005 Monday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs

*August*
13.08.2005 Saturday 10:00hrs - 18:45hrs 
14.08.2005 Sunday 10:00hrs - 19:30hrs 
15.08.2005 Monday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs

28.08.2005 Sunday 08:00hrs - 19:30hrs 
29.08.2005 Monday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs 
30.08.2005 Tuesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs



omen666 said:


> After yesterday I have gone from provisional to I will do anything to be there.
> 
> Stu, are you tracking between then and now? Would love to sit in and get some tuition.
> 
> I will be there. It will take a couple of weeks to work on Social Director for final confirmation. :wink:


Are you sure you want tuition from me? I need all these fancy electronics to keep me on the black stuff :roll:  
Yes, will be tracking for sure. You have PM


----------



## himpe

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> *July*
> 16.07.2005 Saturday 18:00hrs - 19:30hrs
> 17.07.2005 Sunday 11:15hrs - 19:30hrs
> 18.07.2005 Monday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
> 
> 23.07.2005 Saturday 17:30hrs - 19:30hrs
> 24.07.2005 Sunday 08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
> 25.07.2005 Monday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
> 
> *August*
> 13.08.2005 Saturday 10:00hrs - 18:45hrs
> 14.08.2005 Sunday 10:00hrs - 19:30hrs
> 15.08.2005 Monday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
> 
> 28.08.2005 Sunday 08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
> 29.08.2005 Monday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
> 30.08.2005 Tuesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs


I won't be able to make it on the July dates proposed as i'm in the south of france at that time ... 8)

I could make it in August but i have reservations; There will be allot of people there, as lots of people will be on their holiday :?

Maybe another date later in september ? :?:


----------



## ir_fuel

I ll be coming over too if you guys permit it  Dates dont really matter for me.
But since i live in Belgium i dont need a ferry or anything like that, and i ll also need to think about if i want to spend the night in Germany too.

Question dough:
my track experience is limited to motorcycles, never driven a car on a track, and my nordschleife experience is limited to 3 laps on my motorcycle, so ehm, before i park my TT sideways in the landscape, i just wanna know, how many "ring regulars" will be there to assist me with those problems?


----------



## himpe

ir_fuel said:


> Question dough:
> my track experience is limited to motorcycles, never driven a car on a track, and my nordschleife experience is limited to 3 laps on my motorcycle, so ehm, before i park my TT sideways in the landscape, i just wanna know, how many "ring regulars" will be there to assist me with those problems?


I don't think that will be much of a problem with scotty, stu, b3ves, etc arround


----------



## W7 PMC

September works perfectly for me & i now have a definate pass out for a Ring trip this year.

Cost me more to butter her up than expected  , but thats the price you pay :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

I've worked through the last three pages and have tried to piece it all together. I've also found out that the original dates are now no longer a goer for me. It turns out that Cannonball8000 is running from 16-18th Sept and it's going from London to Rome via the 'ring. I don't want to be there when they are due to many factors including how busy it will be.

*Interested Parties (16 cars) and preferences*: 
Scotty (+ Mrs Scotty + Baby Scotty) Sat 10th - Tues 13th Sept (June/July/August out due to baby)
Ronin - No preference
B3ves - Sat 10th - Tues 13th Sept
Omen666 
Rebel
Stu-Oxfordshire - (Sat 10th - Tue 13th was good but now has stag do there) 16-18 July , 23-25 Jul, 13-15 Aug, 28-30 Aug 
Himpe - prefarably not July due to holiday season. (corrected from August)
GCP - Sat 10th - Tues 13th Sept
KMPowell - June/July
Nutts - 18th is no go (again!!) ;-)
Carlos - 
W7 PMC - September
Multiprocess
Bape
Sundeep993 
ir_fuel - any date

As it stands the weekend of Sat 10th - Tue 13th Sept is the only one that's really been considered.

Do we go with this or can someone make another proposal, taking into account all the above?
Stu - would this work or is it a definate no go due to stag weekend?


----------



## himpe

10th is fine for me 8)


----------



## b3ves

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> So, come what may, I will DEFINITELY be going to the Nordscheife on
> *Saturday 10th September to Tuesday 13th*


Me too

Will also be there Sunday 12th June to Tuesday 14th (aiming to book this through Byrne-Up) and Stu said this also works for him.

Any other takers for either or both?


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> June: 11th â€" 14th
> Four day Tour: Join in all the action not only on the Ring itself but also in the car park as the rich and possibly famous come to parade their exotica as the summer hots up. Travel out 11th then 12th and 13th at the Ring back on 14th. Possibility of up to 19 hours on the Ring


I will get per person prices for this based on room, board and trackside BBQ, etc. as in previous years. That leaves folk free to make their own arrangements to get there and back, either individually or as a group. I'll be driving over from Le Mans..


----------



## W7 PMC

So do we have any movement yet??

Defo got a pass out now  & the 10th - 13th are fine with me 8) . How are we booking this & whats the process/next stage.

Want to get booked ASAP, then i know i'm going as the suspense is killing me. Gonna be blasting round the Ring in a GT4 stylie in a modded RS6 when i get some time later today. Me thinks i'll need all the pracitise/help i can get before the real thing :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

Since I recapped there's been hardly any response. As it is I'm going the weekend I have next to my name about four posts earlier in this thread. Anyone's welcome to join me.


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> As it stands the weekend of Sat 10th - Tue 13th Sept is the only one that's really been considered.





scoTTy said:


> Since I recapped there's been hardly any response. As it is I'm going the weekend I have next to my name about four posts earlier in this thread. Anyone's welcome to join me.


I'm definite for that weekend and also 11th-13th June.


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Since I recapped there's been hardly any response. As it is I'm going the weekend I have next to my name about four posts earlier in this thread. Anyone's welcome to join me.


Okey dokey, count me in for that weekend (10th - 13th Sept).

So you & Rob are defo & Stu is a possible (i'm sure he'll drop the stag do :wink: ).

Anyone else for these dates??

What do i need to do now to get the trip confirmed (hotel, crossings etc.)


----------



## himpe

I'm ok for 10-11 sept.  
Unless something really really important comes up :?


----------



## gcp

himpe said:


> I'm ok for 10-11 sept.
> Unless something really really important comes up :?


me too.


----------



## scoTTy

So the plan looks to be :

- Drive over on Saturday 10th Sept 
Get there in time for a couple of "Sighters" as track open 17:15 to 19:30 
- Full day on Sunday 11th 
- Near full day on Monday 12th - 13:00 hrs to 19:30hrs 
- Drive back Tuesday 13th.

Advantages

- No need for the usual fight through friday traffic or friday travel prices 
- The whole weekend will be likely to be less busy as saturday is only open for 2 hours 
- We get 6 and a half hours track access (same as most UK track days) on the monday when there's likely to be less than 50% of the usual weekend crew present. 
- Drive back tuesday. We end up taking the SAME time off work but better quality track time......

Current List :
Scotty
B3ves
W7 PMC
Himpe
GCP

I'll see what I can sort on accomodation etc.


----------



## b3ves

With this thread now concentrating on 10th-13th September, I'm going to start another one aimed at my other planned trip 11th-13th June, when I will be going with Mr Powell as passenger:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=39960

Paul, would you mind updating your first post to show the correct September weekend?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Guest

scoTTy said:


> So the plan looks to be :
> 
> - Drive over on Saturday 10th Sept
> Get there in time for a couple of "Sighters" as track open 17:15 to 19:30
> - Full day on Sunday 11th
> - Near full day on Monday 12th - 13:00 hrs to 19:30hrs
> - Drive back Tuesday 13th.
> 
> Advantages
> 
> - No need for the usual fight through friday traffic or friday travel prices
> - The whole weekend will be likely to be less busy as saturday is only open for 2 hours
> - We get 6 and a half hours track access (same as most UK track days) on the monday when there's likely to be less than 50% of the usual weekend crew present.
> - Drive back tuesday. We end up taking the SAME time off work but better quality track time......
> 
> Current List :
> Scotty
> B3ves
> W7 PMC
> Himpe
> GCP
> 
> I'll see what I can sort on accomodation etc.


sounds like a plan.. 

unless I tag along on a GT3 RS spa - ring trip ! 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> So the plan looks to be :
> 
> - Drive over on Saturday 10th Sept
> Get there in time for a couple of "Sighters" as track open 17:15 to 19:30
> - Full day on Sunday 11th
> - Near full day on Monday 12th - 13:00 hrs to 19:30hrs
> - Drive back Tuesday 13th.
> 
> Advantages
> 
> - No need for the usual fight through friday traffic or friday travel prices
> - The whole weekend will be likely to be less busy as saturday is only open for 2 hours
> - We get 6 and a half hours track access (same as most UK track days) on the monday when there's likely to be less than 50% of the usual weekend crew present.
> - Drive back tuesday. We end up taking the SAME time off work but better quality track time......
> 
> Current List :
> Scotty
> B3ves
> W7 PMC
> Himpe
> GCP
> 
> I'll see what I can sort on accomodation etc.


Nice one Paul. Cheers 

If you need any assistance with arrangements, give me a shout.

I could also do with some idea of which boat/chunnel we'll be taking, so i can book the return crossing etc. along with a possible stopover near Dover the night before. Would rather travel in a group, thus avoiding any chance of getting lost.


----------



## b3ves

W7 PMC said:


> I could also do with some idea of which boat/chunnel we'll be taking, so i can book the return crossing etc. along with a possible stopover near Dover the night before. Would rather travel in a group, thus avoiding any chance of getting lost.


We'll sort crossings once accommodation is confirmed. I'll probably be going out on either a) Speedferries Dover-Boulogne (cos it's cheap and I have a ticket to use) at 07.45am or b) Eurotunnel (cos there are no worries about taking the front splitter off the Exige when getting on and off) at around the same time. We can always arrange to rendezvous on the other side if folk have different plans.

Overnight the night before depends on a) or b) and likely to be the Travelodge in Dover or Ashford, respectively. Have stayed in both.


----------



## b3ves

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> I have a *minor* problem/conundrum.
> 
> A mate of mine has kindly invited me on his stag weekend.....which is at the Nurburgring.
> 
> Hooray!
> 
> Problem is, it's on the same dates we are proposing here :?
> 
> So, come what may, I will DEFINITELY be going to the Nordscheife on
> *Saturday 10th September to Tuesday 13th*





W7 PMC said:


> Okey dokey, count me in for that weekend (10th - 13th Sept).
> 
> So you & Rob are defo & Stu is a possible (i'm sure he'll drop the stag do :wink: ).


Stu, is the stag do at the ring still a goer? Where are you/they planning on staying?


----------



## W7 PMC

Cheers Rob,

So i'll just wait to see what happens on the digs front & then book my crossing.

Can't wait  8)


----------



## Rebel

My "Ring" Season wil start at 3 April.
17 April i will be also there, and 27 April i will joined a 4 day Race-Cursus on the Nordschelife organized by the Scuderia Hanseat http://www.scuderia-hanseat.de/

The pictures from these day's, you can see on my website : http://www.ringrebel.nl

Rebel


----------



## b3ves

My Lotus chums are going to be doing their annual Stelvio pass trip starting 10th September and will end up at the ring on 16-17th. Guess who's now gonna be at the ring for 2 weekends running....? 

I'll be with you until the Tuesday (13th) morning and will then drive down to Italy to meet the other group. I'm _really_ excited now


----------



## W7 PMC

Any more news?

Anything booked yet??

Stu, did not understand the bear in the woods :lol: Are you coming?


----------



## omen666

Paul

I am a definite for this trip. Let me know if I an help and/or when money is required.

Thanks


----------



## b3ves

I'm waiting on confirmation on room/board rates and availability.

Who wants what in terms of rooms, i.e. double, twin, single?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## himpe

1 double for saturday night. (i'm only staying till sunday evening :? )


----------



## scoTTy

2 beds and room for a cot for us and away from anyone that could be annoyed by crying. :?


----------



## b3ves

I'm still waiting for an email response back from the hotel, but if I don't hear by the weekend I'll give them a call next week.


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> I'm waiting on confirmation on room/board rates and availability.
> 
> Who wants what in terms of rooms, i.e. double, twin, single?
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


Sorry Rob, been in San Fran this week & missed your post.

Just a single or double for me (only 1 occupant). If a double is only a couple of Euros more than a single, then i'll go double & have the extra room :wink: . If their's a big difference then i'll make do with a single.


----------



## gcp

I think I will be in Germany already, though maybe not with my own car.

I need to travel home Monday night so will need 1 room for Sat/Sun nights.


----------



## b3ves

ok, this is what's on offer:

_
5 twin or double rooms Price per room per night 85,00 â‚¬
from 10-12.09.2005
All rooms with standard equipment: TV, phone, bath or shower.
We serve a continental breakfast buffet (included).
_
I am going to ask them to reserve but before I do, who is DEFINITE and if so, please IM your full name, address and phone number along with confirmation of specific room requirements and any dates if different to nights of 10-12 Sept.. Depending on what the hotel say, you may still need to call them but just quote my name as the reference. I'll update when I know more.

I'm on holiday now til the 24th.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## gcp

I need two rooms or one twin not bothered which for Sat 10th and Sunday 11th only, have PM'd contact details. Am also on holiday until 24th

Thanks


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> ok, this is what's on offer:
> 
> _
> 5 twin or double rooms Price per room per night 85,00 â‚¬
> from 10-12.09.2005
> All rooms with standard equipment: TV, phone, bath or shower.
> We serve a continental breakfast buffet (included).
> _
> I am going to ask them to reserve but before I do, who is DEFINITE and if so, please IM your full name, address and phone number along with confirmation of specific room requirements and any dates if different to nights of 10-12 Sept.. Depending on what the hotel say, you may still need to call them but just quote my name as the reference. I'll update when I know more.
> 
> I'm on holiday now til the 24th.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


You have PM


----------



## b3ves

Rooms reserved as requested 

Hotel Rieder | Mittelstrasse 13 | 53534 Wiesemscheid | Tel.: +49 2691-1013 | Fax.: +49 2691-3765 | [email protected]


----------



## omen666

b3ves said:


> Rooms reserved as requested
> 
> Hotel Rieder | Mittelstrasse 13 | 53534 Wiesemscheid | Tel.: +49 2691-1013 | Fax.: +49 2691-3765 | [email protected]


Apologies Rob, did I get back to you?

Need a twin.


----------



## b3ves

omen666 said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rooms reserved as requested
> 
> Hotel Rieder | Mittelstrasse 13 | 53534 Wiesemscheid | Tel.: +49 2691-1013 | Fax.: +49 2691-3765 | [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies Rob, did I get back to you?
> 
> Need a twin.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you sent me a PM

All sorted


----------



## scoTTy

"Mum to be" is having second thoughts plus my mate wants to come instead of them but it not sure of coming in his own (BMW 325).

I'll advise asap. :roll:

p.s. I'll be there one way or another. :wink:


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> "Mum to be" is having second thoughts plus my mate wants to come instead of them but it not sure of coming in his own (BMW 325).
> 
> I'll advise asap. :roll:
> 
> p.s. I'll be there one way or another. :wink:


ok, I'll leave bookings the same for now - regards to Kate


----------



## scoTTy

Decision made :

Kate & sprog aren't coming.
Since she won't be able to go around, doesn't want the baby in all the exhuast fumes, doesn't want the baby in the smokey restuarant, doesn't want to travel that distance with the baby in the car seat, etc, etc it turned out to be a very clear cut decision.

I'll now sort out with my mate whether he's coming with me or in his BMW.

Is anyone else taking her indoors or will this be a boys weekend?


----------



## himpe

scoTTy said:


> Decision made :
> 
> Kate & sprog aren't coming.
> Since she won't be able to go around, doesn't want the baby in all the exhuast fumes, doesn't want the baby in the smokey restuarant, doesn't want to travel that distance with the baby in the car seat, etc, etc it turned out to be a very clear cut decision.
> 
> I'll now sort out with my mate whether he's coming with me or in his BMW.
> 
> Is anyone else taking her indoors or will this be a boys weekend?


Well in all honesty i think she (and youself) made the right decision ... 

Now that Kate & sprog aren't coming i don't know if Charlotte will want to come allong if she's going to be the only girl ... 

Anyone else taking his other half ?


----------



## gcp

himpe said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else taking her indoors or will this be a boys weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else taking his other half ?
Click to expand...

As bringing my other half would involve *two* small children definately not.

Likely I will be in Germany beforehand and going to Hannover afterwoulds too, both for work.


----------



## W7 PMC

Nope, its not Judith's thing so i've got a weekend pass out alone :lol:

Think it makes sense for Kate & little one not to make the trip (for the little ones sake). Would have been hard work for you both.

Plus we all know cars are faster when the other half aint in them :wink: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Cheers Rob for organising this.

Do we owe you some money or do we pay directly? If directly do we need to contact them ourselves prior to arriving or just turn up & settle our own bills etc.

Can you all post travel plans, as i'd like to meet up with all/some of you on this side of the Channel for the journey down & therefore need to know what to book.


----------



## b3ves

W7 PMC said:


> Cheers Rob for organising this.
> 
> Do we owe you some money or do we pay directly? If directly do we need to contact them ourselves prior to arriving or just turn up & settle our own bills etc.
> 
> Can you all post travel plans, as i'd like to meet up with all/some of you on this side of the Channel for the journey down & therefore need to know what to book.


I'll start a new thread at the weekend when I (hopefully) get some time, confirming details. The short answer is that there's nothing to pay me as it looks like the hotel are happy to accept my reservation without further guarantee.


----------



## scoTTy

Rob - I guess you had me for a double so I'd like a twin instead. As much as I like my mate there are limits! :wink:

He's pondering whether to come in the beemer or in mine.

I'm thinking of doign a Â£50 ferry rather than a Â£200+ chunnel. Any one have any plans?


----------



## Guest

scotty... so who is going on this ring trip....

as I'm also now going out there in early July.. booked !


----------



## scoTTy

gcp
himpe
omen666
b3ves
stu-oxfordshire
w7pmc
scotty + 1

as far as I know.


----------



## b3ves

Although I'm happy to stay involved with the organisation, I'll no longer be there 10-13 September as planned. The week-long trip I'm doing with Lotus folk now involves being in Italy on 13 September and ends up at the ring the following weekend.

I'll double-check all current hotel bookings when I go to the ring in 2 weeks' time.

Sorry I won't be there with you guys, but with people like ScoTTy and Stu you'll be well looked after.

Rob


----------



## himpe

b3ves said:


> Although I'm happy to stay involved with the organisation, I'll no longer be there 10-13 September as planned. The week-long trip I'm doing with Lotus folk now involves being in Italy on 13 September and ends up at the ring the following weekend.




I was so looking forward to chasing and overtaking the exige 

Actualy i was looking forward to having a ride with you and being scared to death !  
But hey, there will allways be the next trip ! :wink:



b3ves said:


> Sorry I won't be there with you guys, but with people like ScoTTy and Stu you'll be well looked after.


I'm sure we will be :-*


----------



## scoTTy

Shame Rob. It won't be the same.

What do you believe is the current situation? i.e. what's been booked for who?

Thanks for your efforts, especially as you're not not attending.


----------



## gcp

scoTTy said:


> Shame Rob. It won't be the same.
> 
> What do you believe is the current situation? i.e. what's been booked for who?
> 
> Thanks for your efforts, especially as you're not not attending.


Seconded Rob, a fine effort, we will all miss having a ride in the Exige too


----------



## omen666

scoTTy said:


> Rob - I guess you had me for a double so I'd like a twin instead. As much as I like my mate there are limits! :wink:
> 
> He's pondering whether to come in the beemer or in mine.
> 
> I'm thinking of doign a Â£50 ferry rather than a Â£200+ chunnel. Any one have any plans?


I'll go with the collective cruise from M25 onwards. Would prefer to spend less on the Channel crossing and spend more on the petrol bill making up the time :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

If we go with Speed Ferries there's hardly any time to make up. I'll take a look during this weekend.


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> Shame Rob. It won't be the same.
> 
> What do you believe is the current situation? i.e. what's been booked for who?
> 
> Thanks for your efforts, especially as you're not not attending.


Rooms are booked as requested for all of those who responded with their preferences. I will double-check that all is in order when I'm out there in 2 weeks' time and will suggest that you (ScoTTy) will be primary PoC going forward.

If anyone still wants to come for a ride in my Exige 'round the ring, all you have to do is hang out until the following weekend


----------



## gcp

b3ves said:


> If anyone still wants to come for a ride in my Exige 'round the ring, all you have to do is hang out until the following weekend


Now if only that Hannover trip comes up and I have to return via Cologne :roll:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

b3ves said:


> Although I'm happy to stay involved with the organisation, I'll no longer be there 10-13 September as planned. The week-long trip I'm doing with Lotus folk now involves being in Italy on 13 September and ends up at the ring the following weekend. I'll double-check all current hotel bookings when I go to the ring in 2 weeks' time.
> 
> Sorry I won't be there with you guys, but with people like ScoTTy and Stu you'll be well looked after. Rob


er....sorry guys. Finances and the ever increasing family responsibilities of being a dad mean this week's trip to the 'ring with Rob/Carl/KMP will be the only one for this year, so September is out for me.

I've been wondering for some time about whether to go in september or not....the all-in cost of tyres, pads, servicing, petrol (eek), eurotunnel, accommodation and beer money is near on Â£ 1,500 per trip for me....so once a year is enough.

So, sorry to pull out chaps. You'll have a great trip and I will miss the banter and all that goes with getting such a heady blend of motoring exoctica in one place so I'll be sure to tag along next year if you all want to go back again.


----------



## himpe

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm happy to stay involved with the organisation, I'll no longer be there 10-13 September as planned. The week-long trip I'm doing with Lotus folk now involves being in Italy on 13 September and ends up at the ring the following weekend. I'll double-check all current hotel bookings when I go to the ring in 2 weeks' time.
> 
> Sorry I won't be there with you guys, but with people like ScoTTy and Stu you'll be well looked after. Rob
> 
> 
> 
> er....sorry guys. Finances and the ever increasing family responsibilities of being a dad mean this week's trip to the 'ring with Rob/Carl/KMP will be the only one for this year, so September is out for me.
> 
> I've been wondering for some time about whether to go in september or not....the all-in cost of tyres, pads, servicing, petrol (eek), eurotunnel, accommodation and beer money is near on Â£ 1,500 per trip for me....so once a year is enough.
> 
> So, sorry to pull out chaps. You'll have a great trip and I will miss the banter and all that goes with getting such a heady blend of motoring exoctica in one place so I'll be sure to tag along next year if you all want to go back again.
Click to expand...

               

Everyone is dropping out ...


----------



## W7 PMC

Oh no. Had a nasty gut feeling this may happen.

Glad Stu is now coming round to my way of thinking as regards track & driving events. Its bloody hard with kids to get time off from the better half for hoons round Europe or other track days, hence why i won't purchase a sensible car & track nutter motor. I'll have to stick with a physcho but sudo normal car for the forseeable future.

Anyhow, i can stand you a few beers Stu if that helps? :wink: You have to go, so get it sorted. Should i give her indoors a call & plead for mercy :wink:

As i got the better half to allow me on this trip, although it did cost me in the end as her demands were fairly high, i still fully intend to go, but having never done the ring before, i aint going on my own, so can we now wrap this up & confirm so i can sleep safely in the knowledge that i'm defo going to break my Ring virginity.


----------



## gcp

himpe said:


> Everyone is dropping out ...


I'm still definately going


----------



## omen666

I'm going to pop my Ring Virginity.

Can't resist this experience. I've spoken to so many who have been and it convinces me that it has to be done.


----------



## scoTTy

I've no plan to change the arrangements either. Looking forward to it.


----------



## W7 PMC

Thats good then. Pheww

Can i assume that the room bookings Rob made a few weeks back are still sound & confirmed?

Has anyone made travel arrangements yet? I want to get these booked ASAP, as i'm sure the channel crossing prices will start rising the closer to September we get. Would like to meet most of you that are going on this side of the Channel & enjoy a cruise down to the Ring.


----------



## gcp

W7 PMC said:


> Would like to meet most of you that are going on this side of the Channel & enjoy a cruise down to the Ring.


Thats the bit I'll be missing out on  by flying.

Though drove there last year and didn't think much of the drive, just a means to an end.


----------



## omen666

Of course, more the merrier, we just need to get some accomodation sorted.

Who is handling this in Rob's absence?


----------



## W7 PMC

Rob had allready booked the lodgings near The Ring IIRC.

He was checking the booking whilst their last week, but not sure when he returns from his Ring/Le Mans trip.


----------



## scoTTy

Once he's back he said he was gonna hand over to me. I THINK I'll be able to do it as I'm at home for a month but then again I've seen about 1 hour of TV and been online about 30mins each day.

If I can't handle it I'll give a yelp for help! :wink:


----------



## gcp

scoTTy said:


> Once he's back he said he was gonna hand over to me. I THINK I'll be able to do it as I'm at home for a month but then again I've seen about 1 hour of TV and been online about 30mins each day.
> 
> If I can't handle it I'll give a yelp for help! :wink:


Any information passed over yet ?


----------



## scoTTy

OK guys it's time to get sorted!!

Rob's given me some details so we need to get it all firmed up (ferries, hotels etc).

So far its :

1 twin *gcp* 10th & 11th
1 twin *Omen666* 10th, 11th & 12th
1 double *W7 PMC *10th, 11th & 12th
1 double *himpe* 10th
1 twin *Scotty* 10th, 11th & 12th

I also have a mate who I think is bringing 5 bikers and another 4 cars.
I think another friend is also still bringing a few mates (Skylines etc).
I'll try to get both groups confirmed this week.

With regards travel, I suggest a 9:00am ferry. We could do the tunnel but it costs about 5 times as much.

Your thoughts and comments please.


----------



## W7 PMC

Looks like it's coming together nicely 8)

Will all your pals be staying at the same hotel as us?? Lots of cars to play with now. Can we use the bikers for target practice :lol: :lol:

I'm defo still coming, so hotel can be confirmed & once i know what ferry people are taking, i'll book that as well.


----------



## scoTTy

I'm hoping we'll all be at the same hotel. I'm awaiting a reply.

The bikers group have now confirmed :
9 bikes
1 car
1 car or bike (yet to be decided)



> Can we use the bikers for target practice


You'll have enough to do avoiding them without picking them out!!


----------



## scoTTy

The group with the Skylines /911 etc have dropped out coz one of their wives didn't want them to drive the Nurburgring! :lol:

Where's the "under the thumb" smiley. :roll:


----------



## b3ves

I really wish I was able to do this weekend with you guys, but I hope that the annual pilgrimage that ScoTTy started will continue and that next year I'll bring the CSL


----------



## NormStrm

scoTTy said:


> Where's the "under the thumb" smiley. :roll:


[smiley=thumbsdown.gif] 
...


----------



## scoTTy

Not bad Norm.

But since you've raised your head...are you gonna come along?  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Ferry Proposal (Don't book just yet incase we don't all agree!)

*Outward Dover to Calais Sat 10 Sept at 09:30 (1hr10 crossing) 
Inward Calais to Dover Tue 13 Sept at 15:30 (1hr10 crossing) 
SHORT BREAK OFFER - Â£56.00*

The start time gives people a chance to get to Dover and the return time means that on Tuesday we leave Nurburg at around 9-9:30 and have up to an hour for some shopping.


----------



## scoTTy

Current List :
10th
himpe (TT) & ??? - twin room reserved

10th & 11th 
gcp (330D) & ??? - twin room reserved

10th, 11th & 12th
Omen666 (TT) & ??? - twin room reserved
W7 PMC (RS6) & ??? - twin room reserved 
Scotty (S4) & A. Fielder (323i Coupe) - twin room reserved
R14N (& ???? possibly )
FatCat (M3) 
J Rutherford (S3) (& ??? possibly)
J Letley (unknown car)
M Cook (car or bike)
D Kirwan-Taylor (Bike)
R Whitear (Bike)
S Nolan (Bike)
A Ross (Bike)
B Williams (Bike)
N Walker (Bike)
H Macleod (Bike)

plus there's a couple of continent based guys from tyresmoke.com (Drillslinger (A3) & JayBeeS3 (S3) gonna join us on Sun 11th.

Note the rooms reserved are verbally reserved. We'll need to confirm with a c/card soon. I'll post more on that in the next day or so.

p.s. Here's a link to the opening times. Please be aware they are subject to change : HERE


----------



## gcp

scoTTy said:


> Current List :
> 10th & 11th
> gcp (TT) & ??? - twin room reserved


TT went over a year ago now, I'm one of the 330d converts :wink:

No ferry for me, don't know exactly what I'm doing yet except am flying into Koln/Bonn about 7PM Saturday.


----------



## scoTTy

[smiley=oops.gif]

Sorry mate! Now corrected. :wink:


----------



## Rebel

Which month is this visit? September?


----------



## gcp

Rebel said:


> Which month is this visit? September?


Thread title 

Scroll to top of page.


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Current List :
> 10th
> himpe (TT) & ??? - twin room reserved
> 
> 10th & 11th
> gcp (330D) & ??? - twin room reserved
> 
> 10th, 11th & 12th
> Omen666 (TT) & ??? - twin room reserved
> W7 PMC (RS6) & ??? - twin room reserved
> Scotty (S4) & A. Fielder (possibly in 325 or as my passenger) - twin room reserved
> FatCat (M3)
> J Rutherford (S3)
> J Letley (unknown car)
> M Cook (car or bike)
> D Kirwan-Taylor (Bike)
> R Whitear (Bike)
> S Nolan (Bike)
> A Ross (Bike)
> B Williams (Bike)
> N Walker (Bike)
> H Macleod (Bike)
> 
> plus there's a couple of continent based guys from tyresmoke.com (Drillslinger (A3) & JayBeeS3 (S3) gonna join us on Sun 11th.
> 
> Note the rooms reserved are verbally reserved. We'll need to confirm with a c/card soon. I'll post more on that in the next day or so.
> 
> p.s. Here's a link to the opening times. Please be aware they are subject to change : HERE


Not wanting to appear as a willy head, but i thought i'd been reserved in a double room? (not twin) & that's just because i like plenty of space. I'm not bringing a passenger that i'm aware off. If the choice is single or twin & the single is cheaper, then i'll opt for one of those & let more deserved have the extra bed.

The closer this gets the more excited me gets


----------



## scoTTy

Yep. You and Himpe were both after doubles.

The email I have from them says : "Mr. Bob Beves has ordered 5 twin rooms for 10 - 12 Sebtember. This is allready."

I've since reserved 5 more which they say are doubles. Hopefully I'll get some details from the bikers tomorrow and then I'll email the hotel again to clarify.

What do you guys reckon to the ferry proposal ? Unless I hear otherwise very soon, that's what I'll be booking for myself.


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Yep. You and Himpe were both after doubles.
> 
> The email I have from them says : "Mr. Bob Beves has ordered 5 twin rooms for 10 - 12 Sebtember. This is allready."
> 
> I've since reserved 5 more which they say are doubles. Hopefully I'll get some details from the bikers tomorrow and then I'll email the hotel again to clarify.
> 
> What do you guys reckon to the ferry proposal ? Unless I hear otherwise very soon, that's what I'll be booking for myself.


Ferry sounds spot on. Not sure if i'll make the run south in the morning or stay over locally the night before, as i did for San Marino trip.


----------



## scoTTy

Previously B3ves stayed over at mine. This may be possible for you but with the new kiddy changing the situation I'm not sure. :? It's a trip of about 1-1.5 hours from mine to Dover.

If you need accomodation, I'll have a word with the Mrs. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Previously B3ves stayed over at mine. This may be possible for you but with the new kiddy changing the situation I'm not sure. :? It's a trip of about 1-1.5 hours from mine to Dover.
> 
> If you need accomodation, I'll have a word with the Mrs. :wink:


Cheers Paul for the offer, but i'll pass gracefully as i know exactly how tough stopovers become for hosts with a little one on the scene. I'll either drive down that morning  or more likely stay at a Travel Inn style lodge on the Friday night, so i'm all fresh for the Saturday morning.

As soon as the crossing time is agreed, i'll go ahead & make my booking.

Nearly forgot Paul, you've posted the ferry times, but which Ferry company are we using??


----------



## scoTTy

Doh! :roll:

Sea France


----------



## scoTTy

I've just booked myself on this ferry. I recommend you all do the same as that is the Spa GP weekend and it may get booked up!



> Outward Dover to Calais Sat 10 Sept at 09:30 (1hr10 crossing)
> Inward Calais to Dover Tue 13 Sept at 15:30 (1hr10 crossing)
> SHORT BREAK OFFER - Â£56.00


N.B. If you're planning your leaving time then be advised that increased security measures mean they'd like you to "leave additional time for your journey"


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> I've just booked myself on this ferry. I recommend you all do the same as that is the Spa GP weekend and it may get booked up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outward Dover to Calais Sat 10 Sept at 09:30 (1hr10 crossing)
> Inward Calais to Dover Tue 13 Sept at 15:30 (1hr10 crossing)
> SHORT BREAK OFFER - Â£56.00
> 
> 
> 
> N.B. If you're planning your leaving time then be advised that increased security measures mean they'd like you to "leave additional time for your journey"
Click to expand...

Paul,

I'm trying to book the exact same trip, but the cost i'm being quoted is almost double at Â£105.00 & that's the Short Break Offer. I'm trying to book on the SeaFrance website.


----------



## W7 PMC

Its the 15:30 return crossing that's causing the cost rise. It must be nearly full, as if i go for the earlier or later one, the cost is Â£56.00. You must have got the last low fare.

Going out on the same boat is fine, but it looks as though i may have to take the earlier boat back. I dod have a long drive home though, so not a bad thing.


----------



## Carlos

scoTTy said:


> The email I have from them says : "Mr. Bob Beves has ordered 5 twin rooms for 10 - 12 Sebtember. This is allready."


Arf. I had no idea this was a legitimate shortening of your name Bobby! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

W7 PMC said:


> Its the 15:30 return crossing that's causing the cost rise. It must be nearly full, as if i go for the earlier or later one, the cost is Â£56.00. You must have got the last low fare.
> 
> Going out on the same boat is fine, but it looks as though i may have to take the earlier boat back. I dod have a long drive home though, so not a bad thing.


Arrgghh that's really annoying! :x

We can all still travel up together to Calais as I was planning on getting there with enough time to get booze so it depends it you intend to shop.


----------



## W7 PMC

I can get a P&O ferry at 09:45 & returning at exactly the same time for Â£70.

On their site, the crossing with P&O is meant to be 10mins shorter (no idea how), so we should arrive at the same time.

Other option is to miss the shopping & go the SeaFrance route.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## W7 PMC

All sorted, going out on the same ferry, but coming back on the 14:15 as that keeps the price at Â£56 & given the long drive from Dover up to Wrightington, at least i should get home at a reasonable time.


----------



## Fin

No idea if this has been mentioned before or not but in this months Evo (August) there is a guide to the Nurburgring. Runs across a few pages but I have not read it yet so have no idea how good/detailed it is.

I guess you should still be able to get it in the shops but I could always PDF the article tomorrow if anyone wanted it.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## scoTTy

Thanks for that. I'll take a look.

I posted a pdf of a great 'ring guide on this forum but I can't find it!


----------



## W7 PMC

Fin said:


> No idea if this has been mentioned before or not but in this months Evo (August) there is a guide to the Nurburgring. Runs across a few pages but I have not read it yet so have no idea how good/detailed it is.
> 
> I guess you should still be able to get it in the shops but I could always PDF the article tomorrow if anyone wanted it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Fin


Yes please, yes please.

Popped into the local shop & they've sold out (probably only had 2 copies  ). Could you pdf the article & email to pmclarkson at gmail.com Replace the spaces & the at to a normal @ I don't want the sniffers spamming me :wink: Or post a link on here & i'll download it. Cheers.


----------



## scoTTy

Woohoo!! After searching through countless pages of 'ring I eventually found it.

This is a REALLY GOOD ring guide : Ring Guide (4Mb)


----------



## dubbers

Hello - just noticed that you ******** guys are going to the 'Ring the same time as uk-mkiv's http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forums/286725/ShowPost.aspx. It's gonna be great, whatever the weather. Hope to meet up with you between laps! Look out for a dozen or so assorted MKiV's and MKV's!


----------



## scoTTy

Hi dubbers.

I'd heard a few of you were going at the same time. It should be good. I've just read your forum and glad to see that it looks like you'll also have a good group of guys with you.

If I don't find you, come and say hi to me :wink:


----------



## dubbers

Scotty,

Cheers - We'll keep a lookout for your S4. Any other road/circuit you car might be a rare sight - But when we were at the 'Ring in May this yearI was astounded by how much heavy metal there was being flung round! 

Have any of you booked a trip in the M5 Ring Taxi ?

And thanks for the headsup on the 'Ring guide you posted - looks a good read. Only way my car will lap less than 10 mins is if Sabine drives it!

Cheers


----------



## W7 PMC

Be cool having more VAG marque motors over at the Ring.

Paul,

Are we booking some Ring Taxi runs. I for one would certainly fancy some of that.


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Woohoo!! After searching through countless pages of 'ring I eventually found it.
> 
> This is a REALLY GOOD ring guide : Ring Guide (4Mb)


Just printing it off now. Cheers Paul.

As a side, i got myself the Major Roads of Europe & Germany, as well as a 2005 UK Cd-rom for my DX sat-nav (3 cd's in total) & it also includes TMC for the entire trip, so my chances of getting lost have got down now dramatically :lol:


----------



## dubbers

Ring Taxi website:
http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ringtaxi

Click the tab "Termin buchen" for availability for the dates your after.


----------



## scoTTy

Dubbers - Every year I go and every year I enquire about cancelations. I've never got organsised to know when I am going to go with enough time to book the Ring Taxi. One day....

W7 PMC - I've relieved. I remember you touring around Europe with a 1:1 billion trillion scale map. How did you navigate home from Italy? Wasn't it capital to capital! :lol: :wink:

I've got TomTom with the detailed maps of all Europe so we should be ok...or and I've been over each road about 10 times!!


----------



## gcp

dubbers said:


> Ring Taxi website:
> http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ringtaxi
> 
> Click the tab "Termin buchen" for availability for the dates your after.


The dates we are on was fully booked long ago.

Theres some free dates in October though :?


----------



## gcp

Any news on hotel booking/paying etc Paul ?

What hotel are we in ? (probably in the thread somewhere)


----------



## scoTTy

I'll put all the info up tomorrow. I've got it but I've had a few beers and to be honest..I can't be bothered right now. Sorry. :roll:  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Sorry guys, I got a bit distracted away from this.

Please contact the hotel with your credit card details :

Tel.: +49 2691-1013 | Fax.: +49 2691-3765 | [email protected]

Email is probably easiest as the English language is only partially spoken.

PLEASE ENSURE TO MENTION YOU'RE CONFIRMING A RESERVATION AS PART OF MY GROUP.

I've asked them to include evening meals for us as it's cheap, good quality and there's not much else around the hotel!! :roll:  (It's 17Eu per person per night).

The hotel details can be found at : http://hotelrieder-en.basiccms.de/index.html

The map can be found by clicking on "Approach"

Any one else getting excited yet?


----------



## scoTTy

p.s. I hope no one objects to a 911 Cup, an RS4, a coupe of R32s and a 350ZGT joining us 8)


----------



## r14n

I've no problem with that........... :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Sorry guys, I got a bit distracted away from this.
> 
> Please contact the hotel with your credit card details :
> 
> Tel.: +49 2691-1013 | Fax.: +49 2691-3765 | [email protected]
> 
> Email is probably easiest as the English language is only partially spoken.
> 
> PLEASE ENSURE TO MENTION YOU'RE CONFIRMING A RESERVATION AS PART OF MY GROUP.
> 
> I've asked them to include evening meals for us as it's cheap, good quality and there's not much else around the hotel!! :roll:  (It's 17Eu per person per night).
> 
> The hotel details can be found at : http://hotelrieder-en.basiccms.de/index.html
> 
> The map can be found by clicking on "Approach"
> 
> Any one else getting excited yet?


Done, email sent this evening requesting what exactly they need. Did not fancy firing my CC details via email to Germany, so once they respond, confirming what they require, i'll call them directly.

Cheers Paul


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> p.s. I hope no one objects to a 911 Cup, an RS4, a coupe of R32s and a 350ZGT joining us 8)


I guess that's OK 8) :lol:  Turning out to be quite a gathering.


----------



## scoTTy

I had the same concerns about the credit card but did it anyway! :roll:

It's gonna be a good group. A huge variety of metal plus the bikers.

Looking forward to loads of tall tales and mucho beer induced banter!


----------



## gcp

Anyone had a reply to their e-mail yet ?

Sent mine Wednesday, no reply as yet 

Think a fax maybe in order.


----------



## scoTTy

They're not exactly good on replying. Even when I've been leaving open questions etc I've struggled to get an answer. I did have a phone call form them yesterday but only after about three weeks.

You'll be happy with the hotel so don't worry. I'll call them next week and see what the booking status is so I'll post up confirmations then.


----------



## gcp

scoTTy said:


> They're not exactly good on replying. Even when I've been leaving open questions etc I've struggled to get an answer. I did have a phone call form them yesterday but only after about three weeks.
> 
> You'll be happy with the hotel so don't worry. I'll call them next week and see what the booking status is so I'll post up confirmations then.


Faxed my details today, _hopefully_ will get a confirmation back but not too worried as long as it is confirmed.

I won't arrive until approx 9PM or so Saturday night so want to make sure my room isn't re-let, please can you mention this to them next week.


----------



## scoTTy

That's fine. Do you want dinner that evening. I've told them that everyone staying will be eating. If not please let me know.


----------



## gcp

scoTTy said:


> That's fine. Do you want dinner that evening. I've told them that everyone staying will be eating. If not please let me know.


I think earliest I will be there is 9 so think better to say no for dinner Saturday night and I'll get something on the way. [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

gcp said:


> Anyone had a reply to their e-mail yet ?
> 
> Sent mine Wednesday, no reply as yet
> 
> Think a fax maybe in order.


Was just thinking the same thing. No reply from my email.

Still worried about emailing my CC details or even faxing them. If the hotel was UK i'd feel happier, but not been able to speak the native tongue & not receiving replies is a little worrying.

I'll send the email again & see what happens. I've not got fax facilities at home. If all else fails & i get no reply, i'll call them directly over the weekend.


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> I'll call them next week and see what the booking status is so I'll post up confirmations then.


Cheers Paul


----------



## r14n

Paul, I've had my confirmation e-mail back from the Hotel, confirming the booking.

Off now for a few more laps on Forza.


----------



## gcp

No reply received yet from the e-mail, though I did back it up with a fax.


----------



## W7 PMC

r14n said:


> Paul, I've had my confirmation e-mail back from the Hotel, confirming the booking.
> 
> Off now for a few more laps on Forza.


Same here, got my reply on Saturday. It appears (as she stated in her reply) they don't require me to send CC details, but will require payment in full before i leave (no shit Sherlock :wink: )


----------



## scoTTy

That's probably coz she's got my fecking credit card!!!! :lol:

I think the fact that at least 6 rooms have been reserved with a card conveyes that we will all be turning up and not cancelling at the last minute. I still intend to check the arrangements though ... just in case.


----------



## scoTTy

A lap in a GT3. This is what I expect from you all :wink:

HERE (63Mb)

Add on another minute to his time and I'd be fairly happy. :roll:

He's actually taking the best line all the way around so studying this won't do you any harm. Come on guys. It's revision time! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Only 13 days to go now 8) 8)

To say i'm a little bit excited would be a major understatement :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

Must remember to contact hotel...must remember.....

I hope the weather holds out! 8)

p.s. For everyone going :

Make sure you have your own maps/sat nav and know where you're going (hotel and 'ring). We'll probably stick together but it's your responsibility to get there and back!

When travelling together, DO NOT sit up each others backsides. All we need to do when taking any turns is ensure the car behind you sees you turning. You know this when they put their indicator on. If you work like this it doesn't matter how far you are behind as the person in front will ensure you know to turn by slowing or even stopping at the junction.

Other reminders :
Travel Insurance
European Breakdown Cover
E111 form
Bug cleaner for screen
Oil
Tyre pressure guage
Check ALL fluids and tyres before we go.
Don't leave Dover with just a little bit of fuel on board!

Can everyone post their ferry times? Also if you IM me your mobiles I'll send the list to everyone.


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Must remember to contact hotel...must remember.....
> 
> I hope the weather holds out! 8)
> 
> p.s. For everyone going :
> 
> Make sure you have your own maps/sat nav and know where you're going (hotel and 'ring). We'll probably stick together but it's your responsibility to get there and back!
> 
> When travelling together, DO NOT sit up each others backsides. All we need to do when taking any turns is ensure the car behind you sees you turning. You know this when they put their indicator on. If you work like this it doesn't matter how far you are behind as the person in front will ensure you know to turn by slowing or even stopping at the junction.
> 
> Other reminders :
> Travel Insurance
> European Breakdown Cover
> E111 form
> Bug cleaner for screen
> Oil
> Tyre pressure guage
> Check ALL fluids and tyres before we go.
> Don't leave Dover with just a little bit of fuel on board!
> 
> Can everyone post their ferry times? Also if you IM me your mobiles I'll send the list to everyone.


Check on most of those. Will sort out the car insurance stuff when i get home from Houston on Thursday.

Got the Major Roads of Europe sat nav disc, along with the complete UK (of course) & complete Germany, so should reduce the chances of getting lost.

Will collect a litre of oil next week & all tyre pressures will be correct (handt having the on board tyre pressure monitor) & the RS6 has as standard a mini generator for filling tyres with air.

My ferry times are exactly the same as yours Paul going out & my return crossing is the sailing before yours (think its about 90mins before yours).


----------



## dubbers

Here's a link to online E111 form
http://www.dh.gov.uk/PolicyAndGuida...AAArticle/fs/en?CONTENT_ID=4053734&chk=OrP3lf

However, I think the form is in the process of being replaced by an European Health Insurance card very soon.
http://www.dh.gov.uk/PolicyAndGuida...hUpdates /fs/en?CONTENT_ID=4086783&chk=RCXH0G


----------



## b3ves

dubbers said:


> Here's a link to online E111 form
> http://www.dh.gov.uk/PolicyAndGuida...AAArticle/fs/en?CONTENT_ID=4053734&chk=OrP3lf
> 
> However, I think the form is in the process of being replaced by an European Health Insurance card very soon.
> http://www.dh.gov.uk/PolicyAndGuida...hUpdates /fs/en?CONTENT_ID=4086783&chk=RCXH0G


Now updated - see https://www.ehic.org.uk/InternetPROD/home.do


----------



## PaulS

Guys I'll be joining you at the ring. Travelling over on the Saturday on the 09:30 sea france ferry with ScoTTy. I'll be staying in the vicinity of the ring (or hopefully the Reider hotel - I've just e-mailed them) for the saturday & sunday night. I'm off elsewhere monday am and i'll be returning to the uk on wed 15th.

See you there :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Oh bloody hell. Who invited him? :roll: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PaulS

scoTTy said:


> Oh bloody hell. Who invited him? :roll: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 

You did :wink:


----------



## dubbers

Thanks b3ves for the update link. Website says 7 day turn-round for the card.

Two way radio's are a good idea to take. Cheap and quite a laugh when driving in convoy. I purchased Motorola T4502 from Staples (Â£30). Very good range (3Km+) and decent battery life (3xAAA each handset).

The uk-mkiv's guys & girls are doing a quick reccy on Saturday evening before the track closes for the day. Look out for 10 or so UK registered MKiV's/MKV's a Bora/S3 and M3.

Hopefully the Sat Nav wont muck up like last time in Germany and send us down "the quickest" route which was a mud track thro' a forest.!


----------



## dubbers

scoTTy said:


> When travelling together, DO NOT sit up each others backsides. All we need to do when taking any turns is ensure the car behind you sees you turning. You know this when they put their indicator on. If you work like this it doesn't matter how far you are behind as the person in front will ensure you know to turn by slowing or even stopping at the junction.


Very true, there's a particular tricky sequence of motorway junctions & sliproads just south of Brussels (if you're following satnav). Its very easy to get in the wrong lane (and take a detour) if the car ahead (in the convoy) isn't clear with its lane position/signals.. The rest of the journey is very easy.

Goto the loo before getting into Belgium - If I remember theres only one services and that looks like it's been transported from the set of Blade Runner (check out the grease/grime running down the concrete walls)


----------



## gcp

PaulS said:


> Guys I'll be joining you at the ring. Travelling over on the Saturday on the 09:30 sea france ferry with ScoTTy. I'll be staying in the vicinity of the ring (or hopefully the Reider hotel - I've just e-mailed them) for the saturday & sunday night. I'm off elsewhere monday am and i'll be returning to the uk on wed 15th.
> 
> See you there :wink:


Nice one Paul, looking forward to seeing your car in action.


----------



## scoTTy

Dubbers,

I'm not doing the Brussels route. The traffic, risk of missing the junction, etc cost time. It's much easier to take the southern route i.e. Lille, Mons, Namur etc

Turn off for Eupen then Monschau, Schlieden etc


----------



## W7 PMC

PaulS said:


> Guys I'll be joining you at the ring. Travelling over on the Saturday on the 09:30 sea france ferry with ScoTTy. I'll be staying in the vicinity of the ring (or hopefully the Reider hotel - I've just e-mailed them) for the saturday & sunday night. I'm off elsewhere monday am and i'll be returning to the uk on wed 15th.
> 
> See you there :wink:


Feckin excellent.

Even more V8 muscle.

Can't friggin wait. Can all the V8's give it large with the gas pedal on the boat & scare the passengers :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah

Sounds like this will be a good gathering, very jealous 



> Hopefully the Sat Nav wont muck up like last time in Germany and send us down "the quickest" route which was a mud track thro' a forest.!


Probably the same dirt track we found


----------



## scoTTy

Paul C - there is some good news and some bad news.

Bad - the route doesn't take us on any German autobahn.

Good - since the 'ring doesn't open until Monday lunchtime there's an opportunity to find some on Monday morning.


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Paul C - there is some good news and some bad news.
> 
> Bad - the route doesn't take us on any German autobahn.
> 
> Good - since the 'ring doesn't open until Monday lunchtime there's an opportunity to find some on Monday morning.


Yum yum.

It's all good news Paul. Mucho fun at The Ring & if we find a clear Autobahn on the Monday morning, then that's a bonus.

I'm their for the RING, RING, RING, RING & of course the good company & social gathering. The overall experience will be my drug, a rapid few miles on an Autobahn is only a nice to have if the opportunity arises.


----------



## gcp

Back in the office after a week off and still no confirmation of my accomodation :x

Think I will give them a call today.


----------



## gcp

By strange coincidence got the confimation mail this morning.

Counting down the hours now.


----------



## W7 PMC

gcp said:


> By strange coincidence got the confimation mail this morning.
> 
> Counting down the hours now.


You & me both.

Been looking forward to driving the Ring since i was a teenager, so it's kinda like a dream come true.

Only 5 days now


----------



## W7 PMC

As an aside, how many people are catching the Sea France 09:30 crossing on Saturday morning??

Reason i ask is 2 fold, firstly what's the plan for meeting up (where exactly & when), as my on-line booking confirmation states that my tickets must be collected from the port of departure at check-in. Do you stay in your car for check-in or do i have to visit some office?

Secondly, i'm staying at the Premier TravelInn (Dover Central) on the Friday evening. Just wondered if anyone else is stopping over on the Friday night??


----------



## scoTTy

At least four of us.

Myself
Yourself
My mate Andy in his BMW 325*
PaulS in his Monaro.

* We may need to play fair as he's missing 2 of the required cyclinders. 8)

May be more?

Normally when you drive in it's just like a toll booth so you stay in your car....but I've done Sea France from the UK to France only vice-versa.

My mate lives near me and we'll travel to Dover on the morning. Probably have to leave at around 6:30 to ensure we're there in time and time to fill up with fuel. PaulS is also close so we may convoy with him also.


----------



## scoTTy

p.s. I bumped into Damon (Omen666) at AMD on Saturday. He won't be able to make it after all.


----------



## gcp

scoTTy said:


> p.s. I bumped into Damon (Omen666) at AMD on Saturday. He won't be able to make it after all.


Is it only 4 from here (TT forum) then ?


----------



## scoTTy

I think its :

R14N (Z350GT)
W7 PMC (RS6)
Scotty (S4)
GCP (VW Camper) :wink: 
Himpe (TT)
Dubbers (Golf)
PaulS (Monaro)

unless I've missed anyone! 

It seems every year lots of TTers say yes and then very few actually make it. Been the same for the last 5 years. :?


----------



## r14n

Paul, I know the Hotel want's CASH on departure for the room.
I take it they will want cash for the evening meal and the bar tab too ?

and does the lap / token machine take cash only or will a C.C. be ok ?

Just so I can adjust the amount to get from Travelex and what I can defer until next month.

Cheers Ian.


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> Feckin excellent.
> 
> Even more V8 muscle.
> 
> Can't friggin wait. Can all the V8's give it large with the gas pedal on the boat & scare the passengers :lol: :lol:


Oh yeah I reckon we can do that :twisted: 

I have the option of departing from Stansted Mountfitchet, j8 M11, on the Saturday morning - linking up with Paul ScoTTy at Harlow if required - or - meeting up in kent just over the QE2 bridge, not far from Bluewater at my parents place. Then straight to Dover to pick up W7 PMC - the other Paul :roll: unless you want to meet us on the way through down to Dover.

I'm spending 2 days - the Saturday and Sunday night at the ring - but I'm particularly interested in some Autobahn cruising as well. I have new tyres going on the car in the next day or two, just for this reason :wink: I don't return to the UK 'till thursday the 15th pm, it just so happens there is an anniversary party at the Bourbon Street Blues club in Amsterdam, so you know which way I'll be heading :wink: 

8) Can't wait!


----------



## PaulS

Have my hotel confirmation for hotel reider for 65 euro/per night as part of group Paul Scott, for sat & sun night. Paul ScoTTy did mention something about sharing a room as somebody had droped out?

Is there a cash-card machine at the hotel/ring?


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> At least four of us.
> 
> Myself
> Yourself
> My mate Andy in his BMW 325*
> PaulS in his Monaro.
> 
> * We may need to play fair as he's missing 2 of the required cyclinders. 8)
> 
> May be more?
> 
> Normally when you drive in it's just like a toll booth so you stay in your car....but I've done Sea France from the UK to France only vice-versa.
> 
> My mate lives near me and we'll travel to Dover on the morning. Probably have to leave at around 6:30 to ensure we're there in time and time to fill up with fuel. PaulS is also close so we may convoy with him also.


OK, save me making a huge mess of things & getting lost coming out of Dover to meet you all, i'll grab the lie in & meet you at the entrance to Dover Ferry Port. I'll no doubt hear you coming, but i'll hang around some car park near the main entrance & call me when you're approaching.

Good point about cash. Me thinks the whole weekend will need to be cash funded, Ring tickets, hotel, food & beverage, road tolls etc. Of course fuel can be slapped on the old CC.

Every minute i salivate more.

Paul,

I take it you've arranged to meet up with the other attendees you mentioned earlier in the thread?? The other cars & bikes etc.


----------



## W7 PMC

Just checked with my booking agent & it appears if you booked on-line or requested Ticket On Departure then you do have to collect your tickets when you arrive at the Port.

The 09:30 sailing leaves from the Eastern Dock at Dover & once their just head for the Sea France signposted section then jump out & collect tickets fromm somewhere, although the agent said it's all very self obvious (she'd better be telling the truth :wink: )

Even though i'm staying in Dover on the Friday evening, i'll probably aim to arrive at the dock for about 8ish to be on the safe side & make sure i have my tickets. I'll then just peel off & wait for you guys to arrive.


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> Just checked with my booking agent & it appears if you booked on-line or requested Ticket On Departure then you do have to collect your tickets when you arrive at the Port.
> 
> The 09:30 sailing leaves from the Eastern Dock at Dover & once their just head for the Sea France signposted section then jump out & collect tickets fromm somewhere, although the agent said it's all very self obvious (she'd better be telling the truth :wink: )
> 
> Even though i'm staying in Dover on the Friday evening, i'll probably aim to arrive at the dock for about 8ish to be on the safe side & make sure i have my tickets. I'll then just peel off & wait for you guys to arrive.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


----------



## b3ves

PaulS said:


> Is there a cash-card machine at the hotel/ring?


The nearest one I know of is in Adenau.


----------



## scoTTy

The bar in the hotel is a cash bar i.e. no slate.

When I've been before the meals have been included but I think they'll go on the tab.

Cash Machines : http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/cash.html

Also if you have a wap phone then stick this in it : http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/pda/index.html

You should also make sure you have the 'ring marshals number programmed in : +49-2691-302215

and read this :

http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/safety-leaflet.pdf

PaulS - Someone did pull out but there may be another guy coming. They told me that had a single room for you. If you want to split a room with this other guy you've got first shout.

PaulC - your plan sounds good.

p.s. I reckon we're gonna have to forget the name Paul for the weekend. It will be too confusing!!


----------



## dubbers

scoTTy said:


> I think its :
> 
> R14N (Z350GT)
> W7 PMC (RS6)
> Scotty (S4)
> GCP (VW Camper) :wink:
> Himpe (TT)
> Dubbers (Golf)
> PaulS (Monaro)


Change of car for me - Now TTR since the I can't risk taking the Golf since it was broken into in Bradford yesterday. The thieves stole the McGard locking nuts as well as the stereo....


----------



## gcp

See you all there, will be arriving sometime late Sat. evening.

Scotty, PM'd you my mobile number.


----------



## scoTTy

I'll send you an SMS so you have mine.

PaulC's at Dover and the weather forecasts are getting worse!

Sounds like a fun crossing!


----------



## scoTTy

Just a quicky to say I'm back safely as are the rest of our group (although the Jag XKR owner that came with us is without his car).

Thanks for all those who came and also to those I met there.

More details and pictures (including some that may appear in AutoExpress 8) soon. :wink:


----------



## NormStrm

scoTTy - good to hear you are all back safely.

Hope to see you tomorrow night and you can let us know how it all went 

Norman


----------

